# Fix broken links when importing word doc to adobe indesign



## mtnhank (Dec 17, 2008)

Hello, I am studying Deke McClellands "Abobe Indesign CS, One on One". And yes I have the older CS version. I have just learned to import (or place as it is called in the indesign program) Word documents into the Indesign document area. It does a good job but all of the links are broken. These are links to other pages within the document as well as links to external files and programs. When I convert a Word document to a pdf files there is a setting to maintain links which works admirably.
Is anyone aware of a way to maintain the links during the import to indesign process. I'm sure I can manually fix the links in indesign after the word document has been imported, but it is a lot of work I'd rather avoid.
Thanks for any help.
mtnhank


----------

